# Ladegerät12v Batterie



## andreas999 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi

ich suche ein 12v Ladegerät.
Ich habe mir eine SOLAR BANNER Energy Bull 12V 100Ah 95751 Batterie gekauft, jetzt suche ich ein geeignetes Ladegerät dafür.
Ich habe zur Zeit ein 12v Ladegerät wo ich mir mal bei Aldi gekauft habe wenn ich aber die 100ah Batterie dran hänge läd sie ewig und wird nicht voll angezeigt, auch nach langem Laden.
Kleinere Batterien gehen ohne Probleme.
Eventuell gibt's ein gutes Lädergerät wo auch nicht allzu teuer ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Ich habe ein Ladegerät von Eufab. 
Geeignet für Gel, Vlies und sonstige 
Bleibatterien. 
Außnahme Lithium Batterien. 
Für Batterien bis 120 Ah.
Kostet ca 29€
Erkennt selbst den Batterietyp oder defekte und nach erreichen der vollen Kapazität schaltet es selbst auf erhalten runter. 
Da Batterien besser mit wenig Ladestrom aufgeladen werden sollen dauert das natürlich.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Ich hab eins von Loadchamp - nicht ganz so billig, aber dafür superklasse.
Statusanzeige, Erhaltungsladung (ganz wichtig) usw.

Wenn es lange läd? Was für eine "Ladestärke" hat das Gerät denn? 
Bei z.B. 2A braucht es natürlich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit eine z.B. 80 ah Batterie zu laden.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das CTEK MXS 5.0 und lade damit meine 105 Ah AGM Batterie. Am Ladegerät gibt es für mich nichts auszusetzen, funktioniert einwandfrei und kostet ca. 60,- €...


----------



## andreas999 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich hab mir eben das CTEK MXS 5.0 Ladengerät bestellt weil ich nur gutes drüber gelesen habe.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*



> Ich habe zur Zeit ein 12v Ladegerät wo ich mir mal bei Aldi gekauft habe wenn ich aber die 100ah Batterie dran hänge läd sie ewig und wird nicht voll angezeigt, auch nach langem Laden.
> Kleinere Batterien gehen ohne Probleme.



Da hast du eine Blei-Säure Batterie. 

Du brauchst ein Ladegerät, welches in der Lage ist genügen Saft reinzupumpen. 

Bei Ladegeräten ist immer der Ladestrom mit angegeben.

Das von Wulfsbarsch genannte CTEK MXS 5.0 hat z.B. 5 Ampere. Bis 50 ah in die Batterie geladen sind - braucht es also ca. 10 Std. 

Als empfohlene maximale Akkukapazität bei dem Gerät sind 110ah angegeben. 

Für meinen Geschmack dürte man da gerne ein Modell nehmen mit etwas mehr Power - es gibt dieses Laderät auch noch in der Ausführung MXS 7 oder MXS 10 , also einmal mit 7 Ampere und einmal mit 10 Ampere. Ich denke, damit wirst du glücklicher. 

Das schöne an den Geräten ist, dass es sich um vollautomatische Ladegeräte handelt, die ein Steuerung verbaut haben. Braucht man einfach nur anzustecken - den Rest erledigt das Ladegerät und kann man z.B. auch über den Winter einfach angesteckt lassen.


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> Das von Wulfsbarsch genannte CTEK MXS 5.0 hat z.B. 5 Ampere. Bis 50 ah in die Batterie geladen sind - braucht es also ca. 10 Std....



Hi, und das ist nur der rechnerische Wert, ich meine in der Praxis schiebt man etwa das 1,4-fache der Kapazität in die Batterie um sie wieder voll zu bekommen...#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Richitg - da geht unterwegs noch einiges flöten. 
Dem kalkulatorischen Wert kommt noch zu Gute, dass man die Batterie ja nicht ganz leer macht und zum Glück nicht die ganze Kapazität reinladen muss. 

Wen man aber eine "riesige" Batterie vor sich hat, und ein zu kleines Ladegerät dann wird sie quasi nie voll - auch nicht nach Tagen. 

Mal so als Anhaltspunkt:
Ich nutze für für eine 50ah AGM-Batterie ein 6A Ladegerät.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Der Ladestrom sollte 10% der Kapazität der Batterie betragen.


----------



## Ørret (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*



andreas999 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> Ich hab mir eben das CTEK MXS 5.0 Ladengerät bestellt weil ich nur gutes drüber gelesen habe.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Da hast du einen guten Kauf gemacht...Ich bin top zufrieden mit dem Gerät...vor allem kann so ein Technikleistenimker wie ich zu z.B einer bin nichts falsch machen bei dem Ding


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*



Ørret schrieb:


> Da hast du einen guten Kauf gemacht...Ich bin top zufrieden mit dem Gerät...vor allem kann so ein Technikleistenimker wie ich zu z.B einer bin nichts falsch machen bei dem Ding



Ja - so ein Automatik-Ladegerät ist schon bequem. Einmal war ich aber auch froh, zusätzlich auch noch ein altmodisches Ladegerät zu haben:

Meine alte Batterie war offensichtlich mal so weit entladen, dass das Automatik-Ladegerät sie nicht mehr erkannt hat. 

Da kam dann das Blech-Ladegerät welches irgendwann in den 1970er Jahren mal für die Traktor-Batterien angeschafft wurde zum Einsatz. Das hat 0,0 Automatik drin. 

Das hab ich an die "kaputte Batterie" angeschlossen - eine halbe Stunde Saft reinlaufen lassen und dann das Automatik-Ladegerät wieder angeschlossen. 

Schwupps wurde die Batterie wieder erkannt und ich kann sie seither wieder ganz normal Laden/Entladen etc.


----------



## Ørret (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Das geht bei dem neuen ctek aber auch mit der recond Funktion.....macht tiefe entladen Batterien wieder flott


----------



## feuer110 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Ich  schies mal mit Kanonen auf Spatzen und werf mal sogenante  Computerladegeräte ins Rennen.
z.B. von der Firma Junsi .
Fast alle dieser Lader haben  ein Pb Programm (  Blei / gel Zellen )  können aber noch wesentlich mehr - sprich alle Zellenarten egal ob Pb , nc  lipo, life,
 messen Kapazität Innenwiderstand und vieles mehr also zum laden und bestimmen des Akkuzustandes sämlicher Akkus zu gebrauchen .
Man sollte wie  hier schon gesagt wurde auf den max Ladestrom 
achten - ich empf. dir so ca. 10 A  Ladestromgeräte .
Alternativ wenns wirklich ausschließlich nur für Bleiakkus sein soll - nen gebrauchtes  Ladegerät für Gabelstapler ( auf Spannungsbereich achten ! ) robuste Steinzeittechnik !
wozu haste diesen dicken bleiklotz denn eigentlich - vermutlich E-Außenborder , oder ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Also, die Investition für ein Junsi (ich besitze das 308 Duo und brauche es für den Modellflug) ist meines Erachtens wirklich etwas oversized, um eine Batterie für einen E-Motor zu laden. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Junsi um die 300,- € kostet.

Mit dem besagten Automatiklader von CTEK und 5 A Ladestrom bekomme ich meine Batterie immer über Nacht wieder voll. Das Junsi habe ich dafür noch nie eingesetzt. Wer es schneller braucht, kann sich ja die Ausführung des CTEK mit 10 A Ladestrom zulegen. Nötig ist das aber nicht, insbesondere muss die Batterie nicht mit mit einem Strom von 10% der Kapazität geladen werden.

Die Bedienung dieser Automatiklader ist jedenfalls idiotensicher, und man muss sich keine Gedanken um das richtige Ladeprogramm machen...


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Immer dieses Gehype um das Wundergerät  CTEK. Die sind doch voll Überteuert.
Fast jedes Ladegerät über 30-40€ ist Vollautomatisch und hat I und U Kennlinie.


----------



## H.J.R. (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Hi
Mal ne andere Frage,wie kann ich zwei 12V in Reihe laden ,einzeln oder auch zusammen mit einem 24 V Ladegerät?

Gruß HJR


----------



## mlkzander (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

einzeln mit 12v und in reihe mit 24v..........


----------



## H.J.R. (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Hi
Das heißt mit einem 24 V Ladegerät muss ich die zwei in Reihe geschalteten Batterien nicht trennen?

Gruß HJR


----------



## zokker (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Nein.


----------



## H.J.R. (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ladegerät12v Batterie*

Hi
Braucht man aber einen Batterie Ausgleichslader um größere Unterschiede beim Laden von zwei Batterien in Reihe auszugleichen oder kann ein 24V Ladegerät dies feststellen.

Gruß HJR


----------

